# Furious with PaperMart!



## Deda (Sep 29, 2008)

I have placed several orders with Papermart in the past, no problems.  Good products, usually fast shipping.  Most orders leave their warehouse the same day I place the order.

Today I received an order I placed last week, it was all wrong!  When I called they confirmed that they had accidentally sent me the wrong merchandise, and then acted like it was my fault that the number were so close!  Then they had the nerve to ask me how soon I needed the items!  Seems they were going to reship by the slowest method!  I am amazed!  But fear not!  They will have FEDEX here TOMORROW to pick up the box of wrong stuff!

Now, I totally get that accidents happen, mistakes happen.  But Customer Service is Customer Service.  It wasn't my fault.  And reshipping is fine.  But I think they should have at least offered a faster shipping option.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 3, 2008)

Atlantic Spice Company did that to me once. When I got the order, I noticed an item that didn't belong, say item #235. And I was missing say #236. When I called them, they had an 'oh well' attitude, and then even asked me 'well, do you want to return it and get item 236?' I wanted to say, 'no, I think I'll keep this $4 item that I didn't want, and not worry about the $15 item I paid for and didn't get'. I wasn't even annoyed by it, but they defended themselves because it was only one number off. Mistakes happen, I felt bad for them for having to spend more money to reship.

I wonder if them asking you how soon you need the items was really about the cheapest shipping. I think someone else got your order, and they were just going to wait until they returned it and then forward the same package on to you. And probably vice versa to them.


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Then they had the nerve to ask me how soon I needed the items!  Seems they were going to reship by the slowest method!


many times I am not in a rush and would happily help out a supplier by admitting such.  I don't see anything wrong with asking.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2008)

LOrd knows I have shipped the wrong item a couple of times. Each time I told my customer to keep the mistake w/ my compliments & re-shipped the correct item via prioity mail right away. It's what I would expact from a supplier provided the mistake item they sent wasn'y exorbident in price.


----------

